# Iamanedgecutter Help



## finaldiet (Jun 13, 2006)

Went through the keyword search, held menu and info for 2 seconds and I didn't see any hidden menu come up. What did come up was program for programing series recording,etc. What am I supposed to see to make autorespond work?


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

finaldiet said:


> Went through the keyword search, held menu and info for 2 seconds and I didn't see any hidden menu come up. What did come up was program for programing series recording,etc. What am I supposed to see to make autorespond work?


You press menu-->search-->keyword-->type "IAMANEDGECUTTER-->continue-->when it finds nothing press and hold menu and info button on the front of the unit together for 2 seconds and let go. The menu will pop up.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

finaldiet said:


> Went through the keyword search, held menu and info for 2 seconds and I didn't see any hidden menu come up. What did come up was program for programing series recording,etc. What am I supposed to see to make autorespond work?


Autorespond?


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Autorespond?


I think he means Autorecord.


----------



## MizzouTiger (Jan 10, 2007)

mhayes70 said:


> I think he means Autorecord.


*I* think he means "Autocorrect".


----------



## pete4192 (May 22, 2007)

Do you have a -100? I haven't been able to get it to work on my -100.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

pete4192 said:


> Do you have a -100? I haven't been able to get it to work on my -100.


To code to access the backdoor features?

It is available on -100 as well.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

pete4192 said:


> Do you have a -100? I haven't been able to get it to work on my -100.


It should work with no problems. You are doing the search under keyword not title correct?


----------



## BruceS (Sep 23, 2006)

Can you also do this with the remote?

My poor old knees are in too bad shape to have to get down on the floor everytime I need to access the buttons on the front of the receiver.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

BruceS said:


> Can you also do this with the remote?
> 
> My poor old knees are in too bad shape to have to get down on the floor everytime I need to access the buttons on the front of the receiver.


Nope front panel only.


----------



## pete4192 (May 22, 2007)

BMoreRavens said:


> It should work with no problems. You are doing the search under keyword not title correct?


Yeah...I've tried it several times using the instructions I have found in these forums....still no luck.


----------



## finaldiet (Jun 13, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Autorespond?


Sorry Earl,I was having a senior moment.


----------



## finaldiet (Jun 13, 2006)

BMoreRavens said:


> It should work with no problems. You are doing the search under keyword not title correct?


Yes, I do it under keyword function. I see autocorrect( hope thats right), also edit,etc.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

finaldiet said:


> Yes, I do it under keyword function. I see autocorrect( hope thats right), also edit,etc.


Yes. They removed the guide and scrolling since it is in the menu now.


----------



## finaldiet (Jun 13, 2006)

MizzouTiger said:


> *I* think he means "Autocorrect".


I'm on it now and it shows autorecord. How do you set for autocorrect? I have a 700.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

finaldiet said:


> I'm on it now and it shows autorecord. How do you set for autocorrect? I have a 700.


Mine says FFW Correction. I am not sure what the deal is with yours.


----------



## finaldiet (Jun 13, 2006)

BMoreRavens said:


> Mine says FFW Correction. I am not sure what the deal is with yours.


I noticed someone said you have to use receiver. I've been doing it by remote.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

finaldiet said:


> I noticed someone said you have to use receiver. I've been doing it by remote.


Yes you have to press menu and info on the unit itself not the remote.


----------



## finaldiet (Jun 13, 2006)

I used the receiver this time and I still get same thing. It shows a menu that shows:
All
movies
sports, etc.

No sub category.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

finaldiet said:


> I used the receiver this time and I still get same thing. It shows a menu that shows:
> All
> movies
> sports, etc.
> ...


You need to do the search and once the search completes and does not find anything you need to press menu and info.


----------



## finaldiet (Jun 13, 2006)

BMoreRavens said:


> You need to do the search and once the search completes and does not find anything you need to press menu and info.[/QUOT
> 
> I'm on search: IAMANEDGECUTTER AND IT SHOWS A LIST CATEGORY . NO OTHER SEARCH BUTTON. sORRY FOR BEING A PAIN.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

finaldiet said:


> BMoreRavens said:
> 
> 
> > You need to do the search and once the search completes and does not find anything you need to press menu and info.[/QUOT
> ...


----------



## finaldiet (Jun 13, 2006)

BMoreRavens said:


> finaldiet said:
> 
> 
> > No problem at all.
> ...


----------



## bcrab (Mar 7, 2007)

I dont think the -100 has the FFW Correction yet. Anyways mine does not have that option on it, just a listing setup.


----------



## finaldiet (Jun 13, 2006)

Did it under keyword again and same menu comes up as before.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

bcrab said:


> I dont think the -100 has the FFW Correction yet. Anyways mine does not have that option on it, just a listing setup.


No. The FFW correction is not on the -100 yet.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

finaldiet said:


> Did it under keyword again and same menu comes up as before.


Do you have a -100 or -700?


----------



## finaldiet (Jun 13, 2006)

Did it under keyword again and same menu comes up as before. Says "Please SELECT on a category and subcategory to reduce search time and number of results".
I have a 700.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

finaldiet said:


> Did it under keyword again and same menu comes up as before. Says "Please SELECT on a category and subcategory to reduce search time and number of results".
> I have a 700.


Do you have 0x16e or 0x168 software?


----------



## finaldiet (Jun 13, 2006)

BMoreRavens said:


> Do you have 0x16e or 0x168 software?


OX168


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

finaldiet said:


> OX168


That is the problem. The auto correction was added in a CE last Friday and Saturday night with the 0x16e software.


----------



## finaldiet (Jun 13, 2006)

BMoreRavens said:


> That is the problem. The auto correction was added in a CE last Friday and Saturday night with the 0x16e software.


I have the last national release which was a week ago. How to get 16e?


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

finaldiet said:


> I have the last national release which was a week ago. How to get 16e?


You can't get it at this point. If you don't know what CE is do a search for Cutting Edge and you will find all the information about it. Hopefully we will get another one this week.


----------



## finaldiet (Jun 13, 2006)

BMoreRavens said:


> You can't get it at this point. If you don't know what CE is do a search for Cutting Edge and you will find all the information about it. Hopefully we will get another one this week.


Thanks for your time, appreciate your help. Must have miss last update.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

finaldiet said:


> Thanks for your time, appreciate your help. Must have miss last update.


No problem. But if you do take part of the CE's you can become a DBSTalk club member and be able to receive a email when a CE is coming up.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

BMoreRavens said:


> No problem. But if you do take part of the CE's you can become a DBSTalk club member and be able to receive a email when a CE is coming up.


You can subscribe to the threads, in the notification area....
Regardless if you are a DBSTalk club member or not...


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> You can subscribe to the threads, in the notification area....
> Regardless if you are a DBSTalk club member or not...


Thanks for the correction Earl. I thought you had to be a club member.


----------

